
Fast and Easy Infinitely Wide Networks with Neural Tangents - rainboiboi
https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/03/fast-and-easy-infinitely-wide-networks.html
======
dgreensp
Can someone explain the implications of this for performance, or what we can
do now that we couldn’t do before?

~~~
perl4ever
Well, they seem to be claiming it allows insight or understanding into how the
networks work. However, they don't seem to demonstrate that as such.

------
rllin
It really looks more and more like JAX is the internal winner after the tf 2.0
fiasco

